# Canadian Bacon cure time with Pop's Brine



## backtroller (Nov 9, 2015)

I used Pop's Brine which calls for 1 TBS #1 Cure for each gallon of water. I put 4 gallons of water and 4 TBS #1 Cure in brining bucket and my two pork loins along with the other ingredients in Pop's recipe. How long will the two pork loins need to be in the brine for full cure--thanks in advance


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 9, 2015)

Did you inject the loins? What is the thickest part?


----------



## tropics (Nov 9, 2015)

Not knowing how thick they are and it is always better to play it safe. I leave mine for 14 days minimum 

Richie


----------



## timstalltaletav (Nov 9, 2015)

I usually do 14-21 days for loins.


----------



## backtroller (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. The thickest part of the loins were 2 1/2"


----------



## backtroller (Nov 12, 2015)

sorry I forgot to add that I did not inject them


----------



## daveomak (Nov 12, 2015)

You can still inject them now....


----------



## backtroller (Nov 13, 2015)

Dave, I will do that tonight and finish out the 14 days in brine--should be good to go--correct


----------



## backtroller (Nov 13, 2015)

I have been making and smoking sausage for along time, but the bacon and curing of bacon is new to me. I would like to thank all that helped me out on my Canadian bacon question. I have a quick question about bacon bellies--I did Bear's recipe with TQ and used the 1 TBS TQ per# of meat, but have noticed that one of the zip lock bag seal has leaked out some liquid. Do I need to worry about adding more TQ or am I ok. I have had the bellies in the cure for 5 days now--thanks in advance


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2015)

backtroller said:


> I have been making and smoking sausage for along time, but the bacon and curing of bacon is new to me. I would like to thank all that helped me out on my Canadian bacon question. I have a quick question about bacon bellies--I did Bear's recipe with TQ and used the 1 TBS TQ per# of meat, but have noticed that one of the zip lock bag seal has leaked out some liquid. Do I need to worry about adding more TQ or am I ok. I have had the bellies in the cure for 5 days now--thanks in advance


Since it's been 5 days already, I would just close the bag better, and/or put that end up higher so it won't leak any more.

Then finish your cure time. Then after curing, be sure to slice open & give a look inside that one to be sure the cure got all the way to center (Pink to center).

Might as well do a salt fry test then too.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2015)

backtroller said:


> Dave, I will do that tonight and finish out the 14 days in brine--should be good to go--correct




Good to go......  Thumbs Up ....


----------



## backtroller (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks, Bear, Dave and all that replied. I will try to get some pictures


----------



## backtroller (Nov 17, 2015)

Pork bellies have been in the dry cure for 8 days. Took them out at noon and soaked them 1 hr in ice water--fried tested for salt, they are just right. Have them in the cooler airing out and seasoned them with CGP, Garlic & Onion powder. cold smoke tomorrow morning. Have a quick question--when measuring the TQ I don't have a scale to measure oz or g so used 1 level (not heaping) TBS per # of meat, am I good to go---sound like maybe a stupid question, but want to keep it safe--thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2015)

backtroller said:


> Pork bellies have been in the dry cure for 8 days. Took them out at noon and soaked them 1 hr in ice water--fried tested for salt, they are just right. Have them in the cooler airing out and seasoned them with CGP, Garlic & Onion powder. cold smoke tomorrow morning. Have a quick question--when measuring the TQ I don't have a scale to measure oz or g so used 1 level (not heaping) TBS per # of meat, am I good to go---sound like maybe a stupid question, but want to keep it safe--thanks


LOL-----It's been so long since I started using a scale that I forgot, so I just got my scale Out & weighed a Level TBS of Tender Quick-------Right on 1/2 ounce!!

Bear


----------



## backtroller (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, Bear--I sliced one bacon in half and was pink through the middle--headed to smoker this afternoon. Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2015)

backtroller said:


> Thanks, Bear--I sliced one bacon in half and was pink through the middle--headed to smoker this afternoon. Thanks again for all the help


Good---Did you check the center of the one that the juice leaked out of?

Bear


----------



## backtroller (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes, all good to go. Got 9 hrs of smoke, rested it for two days and sliced up this morning--turned out great, thanks for all the advice. I do have on question on the CB I have in Pop's brine--the loins have been in the brine for 12 days now, but I have noticed it has turned a pale color with a lot of clear slime I would call it, is this normal?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 21, 2015)

Rinse the "slime" off of the meat....  you will be fine....   From what I have read, the slime is from impure sugar...   ie. brown sugar etc... 













RopyStringyBrine1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 21, 2015



















RopyStringyBrine2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 21, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2015)

backtroller said:


> Yes, all good to go. Got 9 hrs of smoke, rested it for two days and sliced up this morning--turned out great, thanks for all the advice. I do have on question on the CB I have in Pop's brine--the loins have been in the brine for 12 days now, but I have noticed it has turned a pale color with a lot of clear slime I would call it, is this normal?


That's Great on the TQ Belly Bacon!!

Dave got you covered on the Brine Cured CB.

Bear


----------

